# My NHS gynecologist doesn't want to check my AMH,anyone had it checked on NHS



## Doreen4 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi

I've had one failed cycle abroad and didn't really respond that well to stimulation drugs. I've been reading a lot about IVF since then and saw that some clinics here in the UK check you AMH levels. I asked my gyno if he could check it for me, but he said that the science behind it is flawed and some docs don't believe in it and that "they don't do it" I just thought it was a bit strange and am wondering if anyone has had it done on the NHS?

thanks


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Doreen, I've had my AMH checked at eh clinic I was with as an nhs patient, I think some clinics do it as standard, but others dont.. I know that my clinic dont do other tests that some clinics do as standard, for instance I didnt have an AFC done before I started stimming.. I think its just down to individual clinics practices. However if you want your AMH you could always go to your GP and ask, I've heard some of the girls on hear getting it done that way. Otherwise I'm sure you could get it done privately although I think it's around 130quid, which you'd obviously prefer in the kitty for your next round of treatment!

x
ducky


----------



## Doreen4 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for answering my question so promptly!  I hadn't thought about asking my GP after he said "we don't do that". My GP practice is actually really good, they did my hormonal profile on the day I was meant to take the pregnancy test after my IVF. So they might actually do it. I'll check with them 

I see in your signature that you have Endo like me, I've upped my vitamin increase significantly after my failed cycle, some of it is helping with pain. Just let me know if you are interested in hearing about it.

Thanks xxx


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Hi Doreen

My clinic have advised me to have mine checked I am about to start NHS funded cycle but the AMH isn't available at my clinic (coventry crm) I am having it done through them privately It will cost around £80

Good luck


----------

